# HAMANN E65 7 Series Facelift



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Hey guys,
As your authorized HAMANN Dealer, we are happy to present their E65 7 Series Facelift demo car to you:










For pricing quotes or information on any HAMANN parts, please contact us via email, IM, or Phone.

Thank you
JL


----------



## gassy (May 23, 2005)

Can U say "BLING!!!"


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Da Bling Bling!


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Looks like a modded land yacht.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Everything looks good except for the trunk spoiler. A flat/flush wing would look better.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

I agree to some degree 
JL


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The front spoiler needs those foglamp cutouts fixed so they all flow into one hole, not two as they are now, the side skirts look alright and so does the rear apron but everything else is a little too much for me.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't like the roof spoiler but everything else looks great.


----------



## von_zoom (May 11, 2006)

I think that I will pass on this. I like my 7 just the way it is.
vz


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont like the roof spoiler very much..but everything else is good :thumbup:


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

Just say no to wings! So 80's and Honda Ricky Racer looking. All it needs now is a big oil can exhaust tip.

Front spoiler isn't too bad, but I like the AC Schnitzer body package better. Or for a subtler look, the Racing Dynamics package.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Agreed - we sell all three though just incase 
JL


----------

